# Info on used disc mower



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a JD 5210 tractor and am looking to buy a used disc mower. I'm considering a Krone 283 but will glady take any suggestions and advice you may have to offer. I would love to buy a new one but the budget won't allow it. If you could offer some help I would be very appreciative. Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Here there are only 2 kinds of disc mowers for sale, NEW and used abused junk (scrap)! Might be different in your area. Have been the used route a few times, several thousand later in parts & labor had a used mower that cost more than a new one. A disc mower is the only piece of equipment I will not purchase used !

scrapiron


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

Do you know the history of the mower? The only mowers I would buy used would be a Krone or Kuhn. Good resale and parts availibility. The 283 is a good mower, but do you have enough hp to run it?

Grouchy


----------



## JDSafeman (May 10, 2010)

I bought a used disc mower last year. Looked at a LOT of junk but I finally found a good used one.

Besides all the obvious stuff to look at, one thing I did was to go to the last cutter and rotate it by hand. It should have very little play ( less than an inch ) before you feel it engage the next cutter and so on. See how far you have to turn it to engage the very first cutter head. The more wear on the machine, the more slack in the driveline. Some of the ones I looked at would rotate half a turn before engaging the first cutter.

Make sure you have a good source for parts. Good deals can be found.


----------



## Va_plowboy (Jan 12, 2010)

The Krone mowers are gear driven, as most others are belt driven. The gear driven sounds like a good option to me, and Krone makes good equipment. Only thing I would worry about there is it seems there would be more moving parts at risk to break. Belts are alot simpler and they work, and work with less hp.

Kuhn makes a good disc mower that is easy on the tractor. Built good and tough but isnt real heavy. Does'nt take much HP to run it. I think the 6 disc model only takes 42 HP to turn.

On the used equipment question. I find it hard to buy a used mower and know what you're getting into. But there are some good deals on used mowers out there. If it's all you can afford then it's all you can afford. I know how that goes.

I'd say you would do good with Krone or Kuhn. NH makes a decent mower too but is pretty heavy compared to some.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

JD I sent you a private msg

Lew


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever used a Vicon disc mower? I'm hearing some good things about them and I like what I see on their website. Also considering getting a new drum mower since the costs is about the same as a used disc mower but have heard that they don't cut as good as a disc mower. Any thoughts????


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

I have an old Vicon but it's really worn; discs wobble pretty bad but it seems to cut good. I picked up a used Kuhn at the auction for a backup but it's in so much better shape the Vicon is the backup now. Both cut about the same IMHO; another deawback I have is the nearest dealer for Vicon about 35 miles away from me where Kuhn has a local dealer.

Lew


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I have found a used Vicon well worth the money and it is a 08 model. From the pics it's looks like it is in great condition so I'm gonna try to go look at it this weekend. I have a dealer about 30 miles from me which isn't too bad since the Kuhn dealer is about 20 miles. I do have a local Krone dealer but haven't been able to locate a decent used one. What would you guys recommend in looking at other than the obvious things like a bent disc and such? I was told to see how much play/wobble the discs had in them as well as how far you had to turn the end disc to get the others to move. Thanks again for your help.

Kyle


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Grouchy,

I rented a Krone 283 the other day and the 5210 handled it without any problem! Just having a hard time finding a Krone that isn't junk and not new. LOL. How much easier are the belt driven to work on in the event of a tear up?

Kyle


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

Kyle, If I were buying a new mower, it would be a Krone. I have an old belt drive Krone now and it has been (and still is) an awesome mower. I have some neighbors that use newer Krone mowers and since they hold up for them, I know they are good mowers. Also, I like the idea of not having to deal with belts.

Now, If I were buying used, I would go with either a Krone or Kuhn (or Kuhn built) mower. Parts availability, resale, reputation etc, just make them the obvious choice. I would buy the mower that is the best value. Are you keeping an eye on Craigslist? I see some occasionally on there that look like a good buy. Also, did you check with the Coop over at Murfreesboro? They often have some clean used mowers.
Good Luck

Grouchy


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Grouchy,

I have been wearing Craigslist and LSN out for the past two months and haven't found anything that caught my eye that wasn't sold already when I called about it. I'm going tomorrow to look at the Vicon mower and I spoke with the guys at the Wilson County Co-Op. They have been selling them for years and spoke highly of them. I haven't check the shop in the Boro as I wasn't aware that they sold used mowers. Thanks again for all your help. By the way where in middle TN are you located? I live in Eagleville. You should join the TN group on this site here so we can get our numbers up!

Kyle


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Three years ago I bought a completely worn out Vicon CM 240 8' disk mower. This mower had never seen a day stored inside. Everything about it was rough and there is evidence that it has hit more than its fair share of fences, trees and stuff. I replaced the blades and am still using it, if the field is smooth, I can run about 15 mph and it will never leave a thing standing. Vicon must make a good cutter or this thing would have come apart long ago.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

SEDURBIN,

Thanks for the info about your Vicon mower. The one I'm going to look at is a CM 2400 which is a 8' mower as well. It is only a 2008 model and has been kept inside according to the owner and it sure looks the part. Leaving first thing in the morning so I'm excited and hopeful it will turn out as well as expected. I'll let you guys know how it turns out tomorrow.

Kyle


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

tnwalkingred said:


> <<snip>>You should join the TN group on this site here so we can get our numbers up!
> 
> Kyle


Where are the state groups? I'm guessing TX has one also?

Lew


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Go to the top of the page and click on groups. From that page you can search all the groups and I'm sure there is a Texas group.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

So I bought the Vicon CM2400 that I went and looked at on Saturday. It was every bit as nice as he had made it out to be. It's a 08 model and in just as good of shape as is a new one. So getting it for half the price of a new one I'm pretty excited about. Now I just need for the weather to cooperate so I can mow some hay!!!! LOL

Kyle


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

Vicon makes a good cutter. As I recall they invented the shaft drive technology that NH, Vermeer, New Idea and others use in the mower beds vs. the gear drive beds that Kuhn and Krone use. The up side: less HP and diesel. The down side: if you jam a head you just might twist one of the shafts into a pretzel. Can't have it all, welcome to farmin'.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a Vicon KM3200 for sale on consignment at a local dealer. I traded it for a NH 7230 to get conditioners when I switched to producing more alfalfa..

The Vicon mowed close, clean and fast. I put grass shoes on it for owing orchardgrass. I could start mowing while the dew was real heavy and never had a clog. I really liked the 3 blad design--seemed to cut better and take les fuel and HP. Blade replacement is real easy. It is noisier than the NH. I ran it for about 5 years over about 200 acres 2-3 times per year.

Ralph


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments about the Vicon mowers. I spent some time yesterday greasing and oiling the mower so it will be ready when the weather breaks. We had a month with ZERO rain and now we have had 6 inches in the past 3 days. If it ever stops I hope to try my new machine out!

Kyle


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

You will be very satisfied with the Vicon Mower i bought a 2010 Vicon DMP 2800 this year and have already mowed over 300 acres with and alot more for this mower its very good, less fuel, its cuts super clean the 3 blade design is great we have a rhino its the regular 2 blade design its pretty good to just wont cut super clean like the vicon's do you'll be happy with yours

Colby


----------

